# 2010 Audi Allroad - European Commercial



## iamaudi (Apr 30, 2008)

If we ever did see the new Allroad it would most likely be the gas version and not diesel variant 
(so sad!) Well I will leave it at that and we can all just look and wish, so enjoy the video!
Commercial Inside:
http://www.iamaudi.com/the-new...e-day


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: 2010 Audi Allroad - European Commercial (iamaudi)*

Damn, these threads are a bit old but....
The new AR has a base price of $108k







I love the new electronically controlled sunroof tint. We will never see the new AR....not unless Audi dumps the Q5 & Q7...which is much bigger, has more power and only half the price ($55k....i test drove a Q7 last week)


----------

